# Where to buy GOSM big block



## jethro (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings all, Ive been looking for a GOSM big block to purchase online 'cause I can't find one locally. Anyone got a link to a company that sells these at a decent price? Thanks.


----------



## oillogger (Sep 19, 2006)

This is where I got mine and I am quite happy with it.

AMAZON.COM - BIG BLOCK


----------



## ultramag (Sep 19, 2006)

Another option:

http://epod2000.com/great_outdoors_smoker.htm

I think you can order online from Home Depot also.


----------



## jethro (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, I did find the epod one and I forgot all about amazon. I read the reviews on amazon and every one stated some damage from poor packaging, has anyone else had that problem?  I don't want to have to pay to ship something back or wait for replacement parts.


----------



## meowey (Sep 19, 2006)

Gander Mountain retail stores will sometime have them in stock.  Check them out if there is one near you.

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## monty (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought my GOSM Big Block From Home Depot and it arrived in absolutely pristine condition! That puippy was strapped to a 36X48 pallet and had "buffers" on all the edges.

Kudos to Home Depot!

Cheers!


----------



## c2500 (Sep 23, 2006)

You can always order it at a Home Depot via HomeDepot.com and have it shipped directly to the store.  If it is damaged, they have to deal with the fall out...not you.  I ordered mine via the store (got the item number from the website) and it arrived in perfect condition

c2500


----------



## ultramag (Sep 23, 2006)

Not according to the 3 stores I talked too. :(  Would've definately been better to have picked it up at a store I drive by 5 or 6 times a week, but nooooooo! :twisted: Pretty disappointed with HD on that one.


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2006)

Y'know, Chad, the Home Depot website specifically states "online or catalog only". And gives an instore catalog number. Were it my druthers, I would march into the nearest Home Depot, armed with that printout, ask to speak to the manager, and and show him the printout of his online store and info provided on the GOSM. Then ask him if you need to contact Customer Service to get a clarification of an already clearly stated  program.

Methinks that the average "troop" in a Home Depot is not aware of the whole picture. If you speak to a department manager or above you will get bettter results. They must honor that website program! The floor person is most interested in a paycheck, the manager is most interested in sales volume!

Go for it, Brother!

Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank You srmonty...I was given the same answer by HD last week. Unfortunately did not have your advise then. Luckily..did not order yet.(was headed out of town)..Now, I will be fully armed when I return and won't be in a rush.   Thank You


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2006)

Great! Keep me posted, Cajun_1!

My nearest HD is about 30 miles away so before I head there I usually call to check on instore stock. I have found that most usually the floor personnel generally have their head up their butt and really don't care if you come or not. This is especially true of evening and weekend help.

When I lived in a more populated part of the country I used this same approach for doing business with HD. Funny how when all of a sudden they are most willing to kiss yer butt when you start spending the kind of money I spent there!

But the "Online or Catalog" only tag with an instore order number MUST be honored and by advising that you will contact Customer Service they will take notice!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2006)

Great! Keep me posted, Cajun_1!

My nearest HD is about 30 miles away so before I head there I usually call to check on instore stock. I have found that most usually the floor personnel generally have their head up their butt and really don't care if you come or not. This is especially true of evening and weekend help.

When I lived in a more populated part of the country I used this same approach for doing business with HD. Funny how when all of a sudden they are most willing to kiss yer butt when you start spending the kind of money I spent there!

But the "Online or Catalog" only tag with an instore order number MUST be honored and by advising that you will contact Customer Service they will take notice!

Cheers!


EDIT! Update: the GOSM Big Block is "Temporarily Unavailable" according to the HD  website. Sounds to me like they are looking to increase their price based on the popularity of the model. They are featuring the smaller model at no discoount!

Here is the info you need to backorder that unit at the current price:
The Great Outdoors Deluxe Gas Smoker
Model 3605 BGD
$189.00
Internet/ Catalog Only 
Internet/Catalog #100397858
Store In-Stock SKU # 450992
*Store Special Order SKU # 450992*


----------



## bluefrog (Sep 24, 2006)

I ordered my bosm big block from epood 2000, and it arived in less than a week in perfect condition.

Scott


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2006)

Excellent, Scott! And I know you are enjoying your GOSM! The reason I am so hot on this thing is that the big boys bully their way into a neighborhood promising the world and then do not deliver!

Add that to the fact that they all but push the little guy out of existence and then control the market where service is third, profit first!

Cheers!


----------



## c2500 (Sep 24, 2006)

As a homebuilder, I deal with the pro-desk in the store.  Special Services should be able to do the order, plus the store gets credit for the sale.  Ironically, I had no problem when I ordered mine.  I would get up with a store manager and I bet they will order it all day long.

c2500


----------



## c2500 (Sep 24, 2006)

As a bit off the exact topic,

A while back I researched the Stainless Steel Version via GOSM and was told the could be bought at Costco (Canada Only) and Bass Pro Shops (though only a select few stores had them)  Has anyone run across them at a Bass Pro Shops?  I don't think it is the double walled version.  I tried stores in GA, SC, and NC with no luck.  GOSM said they could be ordered via Bass Pro Shops corporate office....but I never found out where that was and the stores I spoke with were not overly helpful.

c2500


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2006)

I could not agree with you more, c2500! Monday through Friday during the early hours they have their best talent onboard to handle the professionals. But for the nine to five crowd, be on your toes!


Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 24, 2006)

The website now says "Temporarily Unavailable", so my local HD claims it can't be ordered online until further notice. At least I went in armed to the teeth, but still left unsucessful.


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2006)

Cajun_1,

Please read the edit on my previous post!  Theyt sure react quickly to pressure!

Cheers!


----------



## ultramag (Sep 25, 2006)

Man, you guys done went and got all wound up while I was gone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I do agree with ya Monty that you can make them step and fetch, but I was so pissed at the incompetency of the bunch where I was at I just quit. I had all the #'s and info for them, a couple keystrokes and they had a sale. Or, maybe it really was already unavailable in there system when I was trying to get it. It just ended up being better for me to order it elsewhere. They were 100 miles away and it was hard to believe anything they did was gonna be right. 

My biggest reason above all else though was that with the company being sold to CFM and all that I wanted to insure I had one while they were still available. I had been in a holding pattern watching for a stainless one.

Cajun_1, good luck on getting your GOSM wherever you end up finding it.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 30, 2006)

In the past week, been to 4 HD's. Temporaily unavailable means just that!!!!!! None of them would accept my money.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Check the signature.....


----------



## ultramag (Oct 1, 2006)

Where did you end up finding it? :?:


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Unfortunately it is not the "BIG BLOCK".. We were at at store about 100 miles away and saw one on the shelf. Wasn't going to buy it, but after a lenghty conversation with the SO, I agreed to look at it. Got the price down some..(We spent an hour and a half looking and haggling) I now own it, with the stipulation that when spring comes, a "BIG BLOCK" will be on the patio.


----------



## ryanc (Nov 16, 2006)

So if I understand all this correctly.... When HD does have this it is the good model and not the "cheapo" one sold by Wally World?  I realize this thread has been dormant for a little while, but I'm leaning towards getting one of these and don't want to end up with a junky one.

Thanks!!
-Ryan


----------



## lostinfl (Nov 16, 2006)

My GOSM is arriving tomorrow, I ordered from Bass Pro Shop $189 plus shipping. I had to have it shipped because it was purchased thru an incentive card thru work... too long to explain but I was at the Shop last Sun outside Atlanta Ga and they have them in stock for instore purchase, cant wait to fire that baby up.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catal...=SearchResults

Looks like closest store to you is Auburn NY  Good luck


----------



## c2500 (Nov 17, 2006)

mine came from HD earlier this year....retail was $189...and yes it is the Big Block.

c2500


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 17, 2006)

This is where I got my Big Block, and I just checked....They are IN STOCK!!!  Grab 'em while you can, boys - they've been out for a while!  Price: $179.00 plus Shipping

Here's the link:  http://epod2000.stores.yahoo.net/36smokerbb.html

Jeff


----------



## illini (Nov 17, 2006)

Sportsman,s Warehouse (Bass-Pro) St Charles Missouri
Nov 23 - Dec 3 : GOSM $189.95 Marked down to $149.88

Brass burner and all,  Propane tank not included


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice price, Illini!  Do they ship or strickly cash and carry?

Jeff


----------



## illini (Nov 17, 2006)

Well the flyer says no mail, phone, internet, cod orders, or dealers.

Sounds like cash and carry to me.

They are 1 hour south of me but I usually order my bass-pro stuff from Missouri to beat the sales tax unless the freight is more than tax.   Kind of have to play the game.

If I wanted one this would be the time!


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 18, 2006)

hello illini,
does your masterbuilt have a way to let smoke escape the unit??


----------



## illini (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Larry

Yes I do have it vented  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  It was rather an intolerable situation straight out of the box.   Not only was there no way out for the smoke the thing was a steam cabinet also.  Water would drip out the bottom somehow because there was no place else for it to go.   If you opened the door for a peek it was like a very dark thunderstorm going on in there.  Had a couple of miserable failures before deciding to mod it up or throw it away.

to see what I did go here
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=1702

Use very little wood to get all the smoke flavor we want.  I have lots of apple wood (Dad's got an orchard) and make my own chips.  On pork 25% of the chips I use are store bought hickory and that works well for me.    Less than a quart of this combination of wood will do a couple of butts!

*Jeffmkr* has moded his Masterbuilt similar to mine and he reports better results also.
It can be difficult to discern whether the vent is giving off steam or smoke but I have learned how to tell the difference.


----------



## lostinfl (Nov 18, 2006)

GOSM arrived yesterday, no damage to report it was seasoned last night and it has been put to work today.I want to thank all for recommending this model it works awsome and my friend who has an electric is about to go pruchase one himself


----------



## fuzzynavel (Nov 18, 2006)

finally (thanks to jeff for posting the link) i have a bigblock on the way!! so thanks again.. and by the way your Chili Verde rocks


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 18, 2006)

Fuzzy,

Glad I could help!  A close friend of mine has been after a BB for some time, and the link I posted has been out of stock now for a while.  I was happy to see the words "In Stock" when I checked it last.  I guess they're gearing up for the Holiday rush.

My Chili Verde recipe is very dear to me.  It has been nurtured through 2 decades at the Firehouse and years as a Pit Master.  Most say it's the best Chili they've ever tasted.  Thanks for the compliment!

Jeff


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 5, 2007)

The Home Depot has the GOSM Deluxe Gas Smoker available on their website. It was not available on Saturday, the same day I ordered one from Amazon.com - same price but free shipping from Amazon! Shipping from HomeDepot.com is almost $60!!!  :shock: 

HOWEVER - AMAZON.COM STATES THE FOLLOWING:
Availability: This item will be released on February 10, 2007. Pre-order now!. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.

For $60, I'll gladly wait an extra week  :D


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 15, 2007)

My GOSM shipped one day before amazon.com said it would be released (as per my above post), on February 9th. It arrived only four days later! No tax & no shipping costs. The box should have had wood (instead of cardboard) around it to protect the smoker's corners - one corner was slightly damaged, but not enough for me to care. Built it in 1.5 hours and seasoned it right away - right before a storm front arrived that is staying till Friday. Plan on smoking my first brisket on Saturday! Can't wait!!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 15, 2007)

SmokeEater...
Congrats on getting your new toy...good luck on your first smoke with it..


----------

